# Best time to hunt Morning or afternoon



## Walleye Killa

morning or afternoon any suggestions. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## squid_1

My vote is for the morning. The activity seems centered around feeding which if you can locate what they are eating makes it easy to hunt.


----------



## Walleye Killa

Is hunting for the birds the same in fall as it is spring?this is my first fall season. I have hunted the last five or six spring seasons and am used to hearing the birds from all directions, are they as vocal in the fall as they are in spring.


----------



## faceman9

lorain county sighting


----------



## Knew2Fish

Almost all research I've done into fall season has told me turkeys are for the most part silent in the fall. If you locate a flock you should try to separate them, settle in to where you found them, and do a few soft kee-kee-run-run-run-run-run calls in about 15-30minutes. Then you wait for them to come back together where they separated. A turkey dog looks to make the adventure a whole lot easier, but I've never been fortunate enough to have one. Last fall I patterned the flock where I was and knew they came to the same general area most nights at 6pm. It took three seasons for me to bag a fall bird though. I hope I've given you some useful info and good luck in the woods!


----------



## sparkywest28

morning is best time to hear them.they are in flocks this time of year.you will hear mostly hens( maybe a tom.)in the mornings you can pattern them real easy.seems like they roost in the same places.u my or maynot have to flush them.i usually find what direction they are going and get in front start calling.goodluck!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saw 15 yesterday at the end of my street strolling around the cul-de-sac around noon...Don't know what that means to you...


----------



## Walter Adkins

Hunt all day. Early in the morning you will hear them talking to each other as they form up. Once that is done they mostly just shut up and walk looking for food. Before dark they will find a tree to roost in. Stand on a point and listen for them to fly up to the roost. If you still have daylight go and bust them off the roost. Next morning be at that tree before sunrise. After the sun comes up start calling and turkeys will come in thinking that it is one of their group. 

Keep in mind that if you can bust op a flock watch how the birds fly. If they scatter in a complete circle around you set down where you busted them at. Hold off 15 minutes then call. If a majority of them fly in one direction move 50 to 100 yards in that direction and then call. 

If you see a few toms together do not bust them up. Try and get yourself in front of them to make a shot. You can guide them a little with soft puts but they really are not interested in joining up with a flock of hens and jakes. If you bust them up forget about trying to call them back in. Rarely does it work. A tom is content to spend a few days alone than take a chance at walking back into a trap.


----------

